Ask HN: What are the best courses for online marketing? - NinjaX
======
Regardsyjc
For an intro, I like Hubspot's Inbound Marketing:
[https://www.hubspot.com/inbound-marketing](https://www.hubspot.com/inbound-
marketing)

I've heard good things about DigitalMarketer and the Traffic and Conversion
(T&C) Summit.

I don't know if there's a course for all of digital marketing. In my
experience, what works on email won't work for Facebook or Amazon etc. Digital
marketing channels are different and require different strategies. So I like
to stay updated by following the "gurus" of whatever marketing channel I'm
interested in.

There are gurus for email, landing pages, Facebook, Amazon, Instagram,
Pinterest, Youtube, funnels, and pretty much every marketing channel. I think
the T&C summit highlights the best.

Good primer books?:

\- Ogilvy on Advertising (Dated but timeless advertising principles)

\- Copywriting: CA$HVERTISING: How to Use More than 100 Secrets of Ad-Agency
Psychology to Make Big Money Selling Anything to Anyone

I've heard a lot about the Clickfunnels book - Expert Secrets, but I have not
read it yet.

Sorry if this is unhelpful.

------
aspengold
Google has an awesome app for marketing intro — Primer. It really helped me
with basics.

~~~
joshuaunitus
Just downloaded and tried out a lesson. Pretty cool app, short lessons that I
can do on my downtime. Thanks for the suggestion.

